# Speedstep-Centrino  - Unsupported CPU

## Kestrell Kestrell

When I turn on my laptop, one of the messages it displays on boot is:

speedstep-centrino: found unsupported CPU with Enhanced SpeedStep: send /proc/cpuinfo to Jeremy Fitzhardinge <email_address>

I have a 1.8 GHz Centrino with 2mb L2 cache.  Have I configured something wrong, or does gentoo not recognize this processor?  If not, what do I do about it, can i still enable cpufreqd and that sort of thing for power management?

----------

## shakayoda

What laptop is it? Here, I have no problems with Acer TravelMate 803.

----------

## PMT

Works for me, and I have a Centrino notebook. Did you compile in P4/P3 speed stepping support?

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I have a dell Inspiron 8600.  Does your Acer have the same cpu as mine, Centrino 1.8?

----------

## toralf

Should be resolved with kernel 2.6.9 I think

----------

## nyda

Works fine on my Pentium M 1500 centrino, but I had to get a BIOS update from the vendor because the original one was buggy.

If the new kernel suggested here doesn't fix your problem, maybe see if your vendor has some new BIOS available.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Alright, I'll try the new Kernel.  How do you emerge in a new kernel?

----------

## mercurator

Well, basically you emerge the kernel of your choice, configure it, compile it and boot with it. In the kernel configuration go to power management and then frequency scalling to enable Intel Enhanced Speed Step support. As for emerging the kernel I think you're best off if you read the gentoo kernel configuration guide ( again ):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

Best of luck!

----------

## brodo

most probably the processor will be detected by a kernel based on 2.6.9-rc1 or later.

----------

## finr

Got an Inspiron 8600c w/ Dothan 1.7GHz - works fine here.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Is there a way to tell what version of the kernel that you currently have installed?

Thanks!

----------

## brodo

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> Is there a way to tell what version of the kernel that you currently have installed?

  

```
uname -a
```

 or 

```
uname -r
```

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Thats great, thanks!

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

When you compile a new kernel, do you have to go back into the make menuconfig and reconfigure everything, or will the options in your old kernel still be the same in the new kernel?

----------

## brodo

copy the ".config" from the old kernel source directory to the new one, and run a 

```
make oldconfig
```

. You'll only be asked about new config options then.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *brodo wrote:*   

> copy the ".config" from the old kernel source directory to the new one, and run a 
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

I am in the /usr/src/linux directory, and I don't see any .config files.

----------

## brodo

oh, and you removed the old linux kernel sources before? Then the ".config" is lost -- except... try to run 

```
./scripts/ikconfig /boot/your_bzImage_file_of_latest_kernel
```

 in /usr/src/linux/

----------

## avoid

Kestrell Kestrell, damn man, you're really dumb.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> brodo wrote: 
> 
> copy the ".config" from the old kernel source directory to the new one, and run a Code: 
> ...

 

 Go in your old kernel dir, usually /usr/src/linux, and "ls -a" you should see a file names .config ( don't forget about the dot!)

 Now copy that .conf file to your new kernel tree, and at the command prompt "make oldconfig" you should now see the fancy curses menu in your front, and you're ready to go.

  good luck!

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

I haven't done anything with a new kernel yet.  

Avoid,

I did forget the '.' in front of config, I was looking for filename.config not just .config.  Huh.  

now what the hell is a new kernel tree?

----------

## brodo

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> now what the

 <snip> *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

>  is a new kernel tree?

  it's a name for the whole directory tree of the Linux kernel sources. You need to "cd" to the directory you unpacked the new Linux kernel sources you want to use, and copy the ".config" you found now to this place.

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

So if I want it to be in /usr/src/linux again, I can't have that?

Also, I'm not unpacking this new kernel, just emerging it in.

----------

## brodo

then you must make a backup copy of ".config" somewhere else, e.g. "cp .config /tmp/temporary_copy_of_config", then make the new kernel sources appear in /usr/src/linux/, and then "cp /tmp/temporary_copy_of_config /usr/src/linux/"

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Ok, that makes sense, thanks!

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

So, now I just updated the kernel to 2.6.10-r5.  Everything was broken, nvidia, ipw2200 ieee80211_crypt_wep, none of it worked.  I tried re-emerging them, and that didn't work either.  So now I am back in 2.6.9.  Is anyone else having problems like this or did I do something wrong when I upgraded?

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

 *Kestrell Kestrell wrote:*   

> So, now I just updated the kernel to 2.6.10-r5.  Everything was broken, nvidia, ipw2200 ieee80211_crypt_wep, none of it worked.  I tried re-emerging them, and that didn't work either.  So now I am back in 2.6.9.  Is anyone else having problems like this or did I do something wrong when I upgraded?

 

No one else is having this problem huh?  

100 - Bam!

----------

## davecs

You probably have the shortcut at /usr/src/linux pointing to your old kernel source still. What you need to do is go into a terminal as root, and do this:

```

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5 linux

```

This will create your new /usr/src/linux pointing at the new kernel. As for emerging nvidia-kernel, you have to ensure that it uses the same version which links with nvidia-glx. To see which version you have, type in:

```

emerge -s nvidia-glx

emerge -pv nvidia-kernel

```

The first line will tell you what version of nvidia-glx you have installed. The second line will tell you which version of nvidia-kernel will be installed. If they don't match, you'll either have to force the installation of the older nvidia-kernel or update nvidia-glx (which will of course break your video on the old kernel).

Sorry I know nothing about ipw2200 or ieee80211_crypt_wep but its possible something similar may have occurred.

More likely, though, that your /usr/src/linux link is pointing to the wrong target! That would mean that your "new" modules were built against the old kernel, and were linked to the old kernel, ie your old kernel modules were replaced and you don't have new kernel modules!

----------

## Kestrell Kestrell

Hmm,

I updated the softlink already:

```

# ls -l /usr/src/

total 6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Jan 18 08:58 linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1312 Jan 18 10:10 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r5

```

I am still booting into my 2.6.9 kernel now.  

I think I missed a step somewhere between emerging the new kernel and doing the make && make modules-install.

----------

